

LOLITA:Large-Scale, Object-Based, Linguistic Interactor, Translator and Analyzer - reirob
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLITA

======
reirob
I am wondering what LOLITA became. Unfortunately there is no information about
this in the page. Maybe somebody from HN knows?

Quotes:

"LOLITA was developed by Roberto Garigliano and colleagues between 1986 and
2000."

"At its core was a semantic network containing some 90,000 interlinked
concepts."

"[..] it consisted of around 50,000 lines of Haskell, with around 6000 lines
of C"

Seems like a huge effort to just vanish into obsolescence. Is it still used?
Or has it been reused for something else?

Also a link to the reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/)

